# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته علوم ورزشی یا مدیریت جهانگردی؟

## MohammadReZa.m

سلام.کدوم رشته برای پیام نور رو تو اولیتم بزنم؟
رشته علوم ورزشی یا مدیریت جهانگردی؟

----------

